# Concerns...



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok, i caught a few mantids...i think they are Chinese...I have a fairly large one..just molted and i wasnt expecting it...i caught some grasshoppers...they are as big as some of the smaller mantids and rival in size, the larger ones...these are young keep in mind...the largest i THINK is maybe 2 inches...are the g.hoppers too much...they seem interested but cant quite catch them...which brings up another question..i have a 12"x6" (i think its 6 or 4)...the majority are green...the g.hoppers see them i think....the terrain is mostly brown...should i change that to green? and how can i chatch the appropriate food needed? ALL HELP IS APPERECIATED!!!


----------



## Asa (Jul 4, 2007)

Sorry, but I can't quite make out the meaning of your post well.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 4, 2007)

> Sorry, but I can't quite make out the meaning of your post well.


just concerns...are the wild mantids still too young to feed on grasshoppers? is the enclosure too small? is the terrain appropriate for green mantids (the current terrain is brown sticks and brown pine needles for green mantids)...should i change the terrain color and how should i catch the appropriate food?


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey, you said the mantids were about 2 inches right? How big are the grass hoppers? The brown terrain is fine, no biggie on changing it, but if you would like to just to make it look nicer and more camoflauged then there's no harm in it. Your best bet to feed 2 inch mantids is to put a jar outside with meat or something that attracts flies and feed them flies, or just buy small crickets at any local pet shop.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey, you said the mantids were about 2 inches right? How big are the grass hoppers? The brown terrain is fine, no biggie on changing it, but if you would like to just to make it look nicer and more camoflauged then there's no harm in it. Your best bet to feed 2 inch mantids is to put a jar outside with meat or something that attracts flies and feed them flies, or just buy small crickets at any local pet shopno, the largest is ABOUT 2 inches....probably closer to 1.5 in...there is 1 closer to size..but not quite..and the other 2 DO need flies...i know that...umm...oh! :!: what do black eyes mean on a mantid...my smallest has dark black eyes but seems fine...any meaning?


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Jul 4, 2007)

their eye color usually changes according to the amount of light in a room. So at night their eyes usually turn black.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 4, 2007)

> their eye color usually changes according to the amount of light in a room. So at night their eyes usually turn black.


thats freakin awesome! i love mantids!


----------



## Hypoponera (Jul 5, 2007)

House flies work well for Chinese mantids of all sizes but the very smallest. A Chinese that is over about 3/4 inch in length can take down a house fly. You can try to match smaller flies with smaller nymphs. Catch the flies and chill them in the fridge. While they are cold, transfer them into the mantid's tank. The flies will move around after they warm up a bit.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 5, 2007)

> House flies work well for Chinese mantids of all sizes but the very smallest. A Chinese that is over about 3/4 inch in length can take down a house fly. You can try to match smaller flies with smaller nymphs. Catch the flies and chill them in the fridge. While they are cold, transfer them into the mantid's tank. The flies will move around after they warm up a bit.


i knew all but the first two bits...but thank you...i just need to find out how to catch the lil terds...not workin with my hands


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Jul 5, 2007)

Leave some raw meat in a jar and leave it outside.... after a day go and close the jar, after a few days tons of maggots will turn to pupae and after a few days tons of flies will emerge.

(BEWARE: the meat will begin to rot and STINK)


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 5, 2007)

actually i tried this idea....just got it out a min ago...wish me luck...heres the site for the ida...its been posted before: ww.insected.arizona.edu/flyrear.htm

simple construction fairly quick...and if you dont have a hole punch, a sharp nail works wonders! :wink: i used fishing string for the twine or yarn...hangs well...and theres raw hamburger at the bottom...but i didnt rinnse out the bottle, more sugar and even added some. and a lil water...we'll find out...and i'l try out the other idea too...lol this went from concerns to methods on how catch prey for the mantids


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 6, 2007)

> Leave some raw meat in a jar and leave it outside.... after a day go and close the jar, after a few days tons of maggots will turn to pupae and after a few days tons of flies will emerge.(BEWARE: the meat will begin to rot and STINK)


Also beware of bacteria which can harm a mantis. It may even be better to feed fresh meat to your mantis.


----------

